
Efficient JavaScript - taylorbuley
http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/efficient-javascript/
======
taylorbuley
Perhaps nothing new here but a good read if you haven't made it through some
of the JS performance canon (High Performance JavaScript et alia) or want a
refresher

